# Newborn Sweetness



## Peanuts (Apr 24, 2008)

This little 12 day old fellow slept through 90% of the 2 hour session!  He was marvelous and only peed on the easy to clean blankets - what a doll!

Shame I wasn't as good as he was!  I drew a complete blank throughout and forgot to even do any wraps (and I had practiced the night before. argh!).  The mom and I were joking that he would probably have more photos taken that day then in his first year.

Oh well, I got almost all 'face' shots and very few full body, but next time right?!

Feel free to critique.  If you want EXIF data on any/all just ask

1. 






2.





3.





4.





5.





6.





7.





8.  Good thing he father wasn't there because he mom, grandma and I were having a good chuckle over his 'manliness' in this pose





9. heart 





10.





Thanks for looking


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 24, 2008)

Anyone? Anyone?

Beuller?


----------



## Arch (Apr 24, 2008)

Wow 12 day old... thats tricky, i think you did a good job tho, 1,4 and 9 are my favs :thumbup:


----------



## NJMAN (Apr 24, 2008)

Beuller here...hee hee 

Gorgeous photos!  You know you're really good. 

The lighting, focus, exposure, etc. is all spot on.  Especially love the shallow dof on the closeups.   That really gives them a nice personal and emotional touch.  

I can't pick out any favorites because they are all wonderful. But I will say that the smile and his little oof bum make an especially interesting comp in #1. LOL

Excellent as usual.  Keep up the awesome work. 

NJ


----------



## Sarah23 (Apr 24, 2008)

Those are beautiful! It makes me sad that I didnt get any done like that of my babies when they were little.  

I love the little smirks he has on in #1


----------



## Tangerini (Apr 24, 2008)

Beautiful job! #3 and #9 are my absolute favs, but they're all wonderful.


----------



## KristinaS (Apr 24, 2008)

Love these, Brittany! My favorites are #3, #9 and #10.


----------



## kellylindseyphotography (Apr 24, 2008)

Just BEAUTIFUL!!  Did you shoot in a studio?  1 and 4 are favorites.. especially 4.. what nice composition.  You are one of my favorite photographers here on tpf!


----------



## Big Mike (Apr 24, 2008)

Great work, as per usual.  

Were you using lights or natural/window light?


----------



## Antarctican (Apr 24, 2008)

Lovely pics!!! #4 is my fave...sweetly sleeping, with all those shar-pei wrinkles showing!!


----------



## JoannaWilcox (Apr 24, 2008)

They're perfect! Great job!

I just did my first newborn a few weeks ago and I had the same thing happen...so many plans and ideas and all I really ended up with was close shots.

Next time!


----------



## JimmyJaceyMom (Apr 24, 2008)

WOW!  That kid ahs some huge hands!  He's adorable.  Are babies like puppies with big paws, maybe he'll be tall. lol.  I can't pick a favorite either though I think it would be number 1 for me if I was forced to.  They're all great.  I havn't ever seen the idea with the heart and hands, THAT is awesome!
What lens did you use if I may ask?


----------



## PattiS (Apr 24, 2008)

Beautiful images, Brittany!  I especially love the unique composition of #9.


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 24, 2008)

Thanks for the comments  - they are greatly appreciated 

All of these were shot with natural light.  Fortunately they had a north facing window so I put their sheer blinds down (who-hoo. natural softbox!)  and used a reflector (propped up on his 2-year old sisters toys of course ) to bounce light back into some of the 'curves'.

Lens wise I think almost all of these are with a 100mm f/2.8 (yummy) but the odd one might be with the 24-70mm; I found the latter a bit wide though.

Thanks


----------



## AprilRamone (Apr 25, 2008)

I'm lovin' #6!  I like how big his hands look compared to his face on that one  #9, is very creative and I haven't seen it done before either.  Nice job!


----------



## rubbertree (Apr 25, 2008)

I want to eat him, he is so cute!
#1 is my favourite!:hail:


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 26, 2008)

Thanks!  Rubbertree I said the exact same thing to his mom - she looked a little concerned 

Thanks April - actually the hand one was kind of a lucky 'fluke' I was going for something similar and then rearranged it to form this which I hadn't seen before.  It was fun to keep thinking 'on your toes' even though the subject isn't actually moving!


----------



## JimmyJaceyMom (Apr 26, 2008)

Oh I forgot to ask -what did you use to lay him on?  A beanbag chair or somethign else?


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 26, 2008)

I used a child's beanbag chair from Walmart filled with 1.5 bag of beans (as opposed to the called for 1) - I was scared I would loose him in the chair somewhere otherwise 

This is extraneous info, but I brought Huggie changing pads to put under the blankets so I didn't have to change out all the beans - yuck!


----------



## Parago (Apr 27, 2008)

Peanuts said:


> I used a child's beanbag chair from Walmart filled with 1.5 bag of beans (as opposed to the called for 1) - I was scared I would loose him in the chair somewhere otherwise
> 
> This is extraneous info, but I brought Huggie changing pads to put under the blankets so I didn't have to change out all the beans - yuck!



Gorgeous.. love them. I don't think I would've turned No.5 into a vertical one, tho. Nevertheless, they're perfect. And I'll sure remember that changing-pad idea.. I had a 2 month old pee on my 10x20' black backdrop a couple of weeks ago and it was like $90 to get it dry cleaned.. ouch. =)


----------



## elsaspet (Apr 29, 2008)

Wow.  Beautiful.  Awesome.  Just Gorgeous.  I'm speechless.  You go girl.


----------



## Rock (May 1, 2008)

Beautiful shots and adorable kid....


----------



## Melanie (May 2, 2008)

I adore 1, 3, 4 and 8 - I wish I had taken similar photos of my daughter at the same age - she is nearly 4 months - I might just pinch your idea and do it over the weekend instead...


----------



## Peanuts (May 4, 2008)

Eep! Sorry for not replying earlier. However finals are over now and I have my after midnight time dedicated to thephotoforum 

Thanks once again


----------



## RowmyF (May 4, 2008)

#1 & #9 r my faves..nice job!

I hate those blank outs!! Happens to me all the time...


----------



## muuris (May 29, 2008)

I just love them.


----------



## bellacat (May 29, 2008)

These are awesome. I wish i would taken a look at these before I went to my session today. I love them all.


----------



## Christina (May 30, 2008)

Amazing as always. I adore 6 & 9.


----------



## Sweetsomedays (May 30, 2008)

I just adore 5 & 9!!!

Would you mind if I attempted 9? My neighbor has a new born and I wanna practice on her


----------



## Peanuts (May 30, 2008)

Who-hoo thread revival!  Thanks everyone.  I am so pumped for my next newborn - even though it will likely be in July the mother works in NICU so plenty of word of mouth from there, I am pumped!

Sweetsomedays - go ahead and try it.  I haven't seen anything like it before but you can't really copyright a pose now can you   Go right ahead


----------



## visualpoetry (Jun 12, 2008)

I'm in love with that beautiful child! Amazing work!


----------

